# FreeBSD 8 if_bridge does not pass 802.1q vlans



## tea (Mar 10, 2010)

if_bridge works only in the access-mode. trunk channel does not work.


```
uname -a
FreeBSD acl_bridge.nts.su 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Fri Mar  5 13:13:55 NOVT 2010 
    root@acl_bridge.nts.su:/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
ifconfig

bge0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=19b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4>
        ether 00:0b:cd:69:80:31
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active

bge1: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=19b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4>
        ether 00:0b:cd:69:80:30
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active

bridge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 36:e1:be:b5:c3:47
        id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 hellotime 2 fwddelay 15
        maxage 20 holdcnt 6 proto rstp maxaddr 100 timeout 1200
        root id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 ifcost 0 port 0
        member: bge1 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
                ifmaxaddr 0 port 2 priority 128 path cost 2000000
        member: bge0 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
                ifmaxaddr 0 port 1 priority 128 path cost 2000000
```


```
ipfw show
00100    0      0 allow ip from any to any via lo0
00200    0      0 deny ip from any to 127.0.0.0/8
00300    0      0 deny ip from 127.0.0.0/8 to any
65000 1612 231554 allow ip from any to any
```


BUT!!!

on Freebsd 7.2 it's work fine.


----------



## tea (Mar 10, 2010)

Are there any ideas?


----------



## aragon (Mar 11, 2010)

Try 8.0-STABLE.


----------



## Alt (Mar 11, 2010)

Dont remember, but i saw similar topic... find it =) or try remove VLAN_HWTAGGING


----------



## tea (Mar 11, 2010)

Hmm..

rebuild system on 8.0-STABLE, remove VLAN_HWTAGGING,  but unsuccessfully 
trunk does not work. If I delete the bridge, and create vlan on this mashine, vlan is working. Suspicion falls on STP... 


```
uname -a
FreeBSD bridge_acl.nts.su 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #0: Thu Mar 11 11:07:56 NOVT 2010 
    root@bridge_acl.nts.su:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
bridge_acl# ifconfig
em0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   options=18b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4>
   ether 00:18:71:ec:c8:a9
   media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
   status: active
em1: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   options=18b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4>
   ether 00:18:71:ec:c8:e7
   media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
   status: active

bridge0: flags=48843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   ether ea:18:0b:6f:02:97
   id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 hellotime 2 fwddelay 15
   maxage 20 holdcnt 6 proto rstp maxaddr 100 timeout 1200
   root id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 ifcost 0 port 0
   member: em1 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
           ifmaxaddr 0 port 2 priority 128 path cost 200000
   member: em0 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
           ifmaxaddr 0 port 1 priority 128 path cost 200000
```


----------



## tea (Mar 11, 2010)

It is interesting, but after removing the option and *full restart* system, vlan worked.

Thanks for * all * for the help.

PS: for what responsible this option? Hardware unmark L2 trafic on nic ?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 11, 2010)

Check following thread - http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7668 it may contain explanation of your problems with VLANs over Intel cards.


----------

